# Sad Day for Kauai



## Kauai Kid (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't believe there are any AM or FM stations on Kauai broadcasting Hawaiian music anymore.  None that I could find anyway.   

Throw a couple Hawaiian CD's in your luggage if you need Hawaiian music.

Sterling


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 25, 2012)

_You're probably not listening at the right time._


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 25, 2012)

So what is the right time and right frequency?

Never had this problem before this year.

I listen to Hawaiian music at home using pandora.com

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 25, 2012)

Sterling, when we were there earlier this month we listened to the CD soundtrack to the movie The Descendents.  Over and over.  It never got old.  

And I agree - all we could find on the radio was that phony "Jawaiian" half-reggae crap.  Not Hawaiian enough by half!

Dave


----------



## lprstn (Jun 25, 2012)

That's horrible. We love listening to Hawaiin music when we visit. I wonder why the change.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 26, 2012)

I was beginning to wonder if it was just me.  We've been here since Saturday, and I was wondering why I couldn't find any on the car dial.  Fortunately, my iTunes is with me, plus I can stream KAPA and KPOA.  Still, I'd like to be able to tune in while motoring.
Like Sterling and Dave mentioned, pack your Hawaiian music if traveling to Kauai!


Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2012)

Marty

How long you staying this trip?


----------



## iceeu2 (Jun 26, 2012)

What has happened to KKCR?  Aren't they still on?
kkcr.org


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Marty
> 
> How long you staying this trip?



We're here 6/23-30.   We were on Maui last week, and next week it's Big Island, then the following week Oahu.

Aloha!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is a list of stations:


87.7 KESU Hawaiian Music, Christian Music, Bible Teachings

88.9 KHJC CSN Satellite Radio Network - Religious

90.9 KKCR Kauai Community Radio (Music, News)

91.9 KAQA Kauai Community Radio (Music, News)

92.7 K224CQ Kauai Community Radio (Music, News)

93.5 KQNG "KONG Radio" - Contemporary Hits, Island & Country Music

95.9 KSRF "The Surf 95.9" - Island & Reggae Music

96.9 KFMN Adult Contemporary Music

98.1 KJMQ "98.1 Jamz" - Where Hip Hop Lives

98.9 KITH "Today's Hawaiian Hits"

99.9 KTOH "99.5 Rooster Country" - Country Music Hits

103.3 KSHK "Shaka 103.3 FM" - Classic Rock

Also - from Oahu - KKEE - 940 AM - Hawaiian Music


----------



## hgjames (Jun 26, 2012)

You need to click on the link in ouaifer's post.

KKCR is an outstanding station, many great programs. They have Hawaiian music shows in the mornings.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 26, 2012)

I understand your concern that it seems true Hawaiian music is not in the mainstream of public radio as much as it used to be, but, I just download some Iz with my other beach music on my MP3 and listen to what I want, when I want.  I even bring a cord so I can play the MP3 thru the auxillary on the car radio.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, Marty what a line up!! I'm jealous. What are the crowds like on Kauai 
Compared to Maui this trip? Are they both pretty busy? When we were on Kauai
In February everyone said they were expecting a very busy summer.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeff:  Crowds  everywhere on Kauai during June.  Traffic terrible especially Kaapa area and around the college where they are making the road wider,  Progress seems to be in inches per month.

One vacant seat DFW-Honolulu

No vacant seats LIH-LAX
No vacant seats LAX-AUS

It wasn't near as crowded last summer.

Sterling


----------



## learnalot (Jun 27, 2012)

If you need a Hawaiian music fix, Amazon has a Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar Masters album as one of their $5 mp3 download albums through the end of the month.  

http://www.amazon.com/Hawaiian-Slac..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=10V8C62B7ZDQJ3S3Z7DY

I picked it up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Sterling, I guess they were right, things are picking up.
That's good and bad, I suppose.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Wow, Marty what a line up!! I'm jealous. What are the crowds like on Kauai
> Compared to Maui this trip? Are they both pretty busy? When we were on Kauai
> In February everyone said they were expecting a very busy summer.



Since we're non-retired school teachers, summers are the only time we can pull off this line-up, so I can only speak to summers past compared to this summer.  We were here in 09 and 10, and it is noticeably busier here on Kauai, for sure, and Maui was about the same in 10.

None of it bothers us, as we usually do things different than what attracts the big crowds.  We haven't had any waits at restaurants, however, so that's been good. 

Looking forward to retirement so we can try different times in the year.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Marty. Sounds like they were right. Summer is Hawaii's really busy time.
That's the only time we haven't been there yet. So far I do like the fall best.
We're past the real touristy stuff too but we still do the boat tours and 
sometimes we have someone come with us for their first trip to Hawaii and then
we get caught up in it. I'll have a hard time getting DW to go in the summer but
it will happen sometime.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 29, 2012)

Both KPOA and KAPA have an app for both iPhone and Android... 
But not the same as the the Radio...


----------

